# How much savings needed



## jimmyn (Jul 30, 2013)

Evening,

Looking to move back to NZ.
Just wondering how much savings I should ideally have.
Will being stay at the parents till I get a job so that makes it easier, just not sure what I should have.

Cheers
James


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

jimmyn said:


> Evening,
> 
> Looking to move back to NZ.
> Just wondering how much savings I should ideally have.
> ...


Have you already got a visa to live in NZ, or are you a citizen ?
If so living back in NZ with the parents you don't need any savings ;-)


----------



## jimmyn (Jul 30, 2013)

Am a kiwi so don't need savings
Know i don't need savings but don't want to bludge of the parents, was more thinking about money for car,rent bond etc to get myself going


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

jimmyn said:


> Am a kiwi so don't need savings
> Know i don't need savings but don't want to bludge of the parents, was more thinking about money for car,rent bond etc to get myself going


Depends how long you will take to find a job & whether you want to buy a modest priced car and area you expect to rent in.

If you are familiar with Trademe that will give you an idea of car prices & rentals.


----------

